# Banksy's Dismaland



## Allegra (Aug 22, 2015)

http://edition.cnn.com/2015/08/20/arts/banksy-dismaland-art-exhibition/index.html

Cool stuff. I like the name too.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Aug 22, 2015)

VERY long queues. BBC reported 5 hours?


----------



## Temperance (Aug 22, 2015)

Ray McCarthy said:


> VERY long queues. BBC reported 5 hours?


Isn't that part of the joke?

Or am i losing touch in this post ironic world.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Aug 22, 2015)

Could be.

I'd regard it as a kind of Hell to have to visit any of the real ones. I think maybe Jungle Book was the last real Disney? 

Or maybe Mary Poppins.

Everything is a Classic.
Stuff gets copyright renewed seemingly for ever. 
Everything has to be "branded" yet like Tom Sawyer and the fence everybody has to pay Disney for the Disney Adverts?  I remember even the Electricity Show Room sported "The Lion King" at the time. The Hypegasm on every new release.  Disney should take over Apple now that they have digested Marvel.


----------

